

Ask HN: How can I get into Augmented/Virtual Reality as developer? - himanshuy

I am an average developer who is very excited about Virtual Reality. There multiple player in this domain like Oculus, Magic Leap etc. Don&#x27;t want sit on the side and watch it happen in our time. How can I get some hands on experience of this technology as a developer?
======
benologist
Get (or make) a headset and download a game engine and make something:

[http://www.unity3d.com](http://www.unity3d.com)

[https://developers.google.com/cardboard/unity/](https://developers.google.com/cardboard/unity/)

[http://www.unrealengine.com](http://www.unrealengine.com)

[https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/Platforms/VR/index....](https://docs.unrealengine.com/latest/INT/Platforms/VR/index.html)

